# Slideout And Landing Gear Shear Pins



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows the correct bolts to purchase that will work as spare electric slideout shear pins. And also for fifth wheel landing gear shear pins.

We're pulling our 2006 Outback 28FRLS fifth wheel from Florida to Alaska and back in May so I want to be as prepared as possible for any possible problems that may arise. I met someone who went to hundreds of campgrounds last summer camping staying at a different campground every night (for work). They put a lot of miles on their company's fifth wheel and by opening and closing the slideout every day they went through 3 slideout shear pins that summer.

I asked at camping world if they sold shear pins and his reply was just go to home depot and get some bolts. But he didn't know what sizes.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have you tried contacting Keystone?


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Have you tried contacting Keystone?


Yes, I called Keystone and they suggested I remove the shear pins from my rig and take them to the hardware store. I asked a couple other questions about my axle and what bearings I needed and they had no clue. But I figured out the bearings / axle question by calling Dexter.


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

robertized said:


> I tried finding some information for you on the LCI website, but they have a new website and not all of the previous information is available yet. When I would click on a category I would get an error code, hopefully they will have things up and running soon. Good Luck.
> 
> PS: I just found a thread on the Keystone RV forum that might help you out.
> 
> http://www.keystoner...read.php?t=3587


Thanks Robertized,
That link was helpful. What is the LCI website?


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

I talked to somebody at Lippert this morning and was told I could use 1/4" bolts for the landing gear and slideout shear pins. He said one is 1" long and the other is 1 1/4" with a nut. It will be a good idea to put a couple in your RV Spare parts box as well as a couple more slightly longer (just in case).


----------

